

Real time view of SF Muni vehicles - markchatkhan
http://supermuni.com/

======
ColemanF
A tiny suggestion: the field where you type the route should say "Or type it
and click go", not just "Or type it and click." It's a little clearer. I see
that you fully spell it out at the very top, but I skipped past that, and I
suspect a lot of other people will, too, because it's so small.

This is impressive, though -- good job.

------
henryzhu
That's really awesome. What did you use to build this? What inspired you to
build this? My idea generation brain cells could use a jolt.

------
dsl
Where are you getting the data? The UI is pretty bad (or maybe just doesn't
support Chrome?) but still better than other sites/apps.

~~~
markchatkhan
The UI is designed for mobile!

------
ROdamirA
This is really cool. I can't believe nobody's made this before.

~~~
flomo
NextBus has something similar, but it's java, so no-go for mobile.

[http://www.nextbus.com/predictor/publicMap.shtml?a=sf-muni&#...</a>

~~~
juiceandjuice
They have a mobile app version. I've been using it for years. You get yellow
arrows instead of buses, and it's route specific. Sometimes busses disappear.

------
nym
Where is the data from? How reliable is it?

~~~
simoncion
A quick inspection of the source code indicates that the data is being fetched
from NextBus. (Examine <http://supermuni.com/js/services.js> )

------
sharksforcheap
Nice app mark. How long did this take you?

~~~
markchatkhan
1 day of hacking and 90 days of muni frustration :)

